# Slow Cooker Barbeque Brisket



## Harry Cobean (Apr 30, 2012)

just got this from my big brother bolas de fraille:
"Yo Bro, check out the Vietnamese Belly pork thread that has to be on the menu for your next visit.
Ps post your cheats brisket I dare you."
okey schmokey here goes:
1)i love bbq/smoked anything
2)i live in an apartment
3)i did try it once but it took me weeks to get rid of the smell of smoke in the apartment & the complex manager/local fire brigade were p*ssed!
4)nobody,in my opinion,does bbq better than the yanks so i'll apologise in advance to my new friends on the "other side of the pond" if this is sacriledge but,it works for me!
i have a 1.5litre round slow cooker.as luck would have it,it's the perfect size/shape to take a 1kilo piece of rolled brisket from the local supermarket with about a 1centimetre gap all round....sweet.
i sometimes make up my own rub-usual suspects paprika,cayenne,salt,pepper,sugar,onion/garlic powder,marjoram,thyme etc(ok sure you know the script!) but usually just open a pack of nando's bbq rub & add cayenne...like it hot!.
roll the brisket in the rub,chuck in the cooker,few drops of stubb's mesquite liquid smoke(god bless ya mr stubb's patron saint of bbq!),NO ADDITIONAL LIQUID,on with the lid,seven hours on low.....bish,bash,bosh barbeque brisket!!
pulls better than brad pitt at a playboy mansion party & tastes to die for!
the beef cooks in it's own juices which i boil down to reduce & pour over the beef.........heaven!
enjoy!!
harry


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2012)

No sacrilege, at least as I see it.  Anything that gets BBQ done so you can eat it is good in my book.  Sounds great Harry, thanks for the recipe.  C&P (copy and paste)


----------



## Harry Cobean (Apr 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No sacrilege, at least as I see it.  Anything that gets BBQ done so you can eat it is good in my book.  Sounds great Harry, thanks for the recipe.  C&P (copy and paste)


no sh*t sherlock!!(it's an ancient anglo-saxon exclamation of surprise & delight!!) & i'm an assistant cook already......eat my shorts gordon ramsay,2 million more posts & i'll be freakin' michelin starred(that's another ancient anglo-saxon exclamation of surprise & delight!!)
harry


----------



## taxlady (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I just need a slow cooker.


----------

